# What size



## Newgoatowner (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 6 does (Alpine and Toggenburgs) and one buck. How big should I build a barn. How big should the kidding pens be, kid pens, milking room (milking by hand a couple does) and then the feeding/loafing area for the does? Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The short answer is the largest you can afford. No matter how big you build the barn, it always seems like a short time later you are already out of room.


----------

